# big trouble getting internet



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I am new to the country and tried to get ADSL from Yoioga and they asked for proof of a direct debit from my bank.

I dont have a direct debit yet (maybe wont have for 3 months until electricity takes payment!) so I just sent bank statement.

They rejected and cancelled the order !

Will all providers ask for similar?


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

andyviola said:


> Will all providers ask for similar?


Why don’t you ask other providers ?


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Can you sign up online? For payment they simply ask for your bank account number - no questions asked.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Extract from https://www.comparaiso.es/gestiones/contratar/broadband-spain

What do I need to get broadband in Spain as a foreigner?

Your passport can be enough for you to sign up to a broadband package in Spain. But, sometimes, you might need a NIE - an ID number for foreigners - and a Spanish bank account too, depending on what provider you are dealing with.

Some providers may be reluctant to offer you a contract if you aren't a Spanish national, and some may ask you for a deposit.

If you think you're being asked to pay over the odds because you're a foreigner, cancel your order and try another provider.


PS. I see that yoigo is now part of masmovil


----------



## Monkey104 (Aug 24, 2014)

We initially had issues trying to obtain internet services but eventually obtained them through Svint.
All they required was your bank details and an Nie.


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

i use axartel, fibre optic and get 20mbps for 20 euros a month, I have no Spanish bank account but you can pay in cash for 12 months in advance.


----------



## vincent1888 (Jul 1, 2019)

i live in the old town in javea on the costa blanca and still find it impossible to get fibre optic. we cant use our phones and the tv at the same time!! haha


----------



## blondebob (Aug 16, 2019)

Had a similar problem until recently here in Torre del Mar area, but thankfully at last we a fully fibre.....worth the wait


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

We went into the Movistar shop in Denia and signed up. We needed our NIE (of course), passport and just the bank account details. We got a discounted package with fibre optic, 2 mobile sims, all the TV, Football and stuff to start with for €80 a month for 4 months, it has recently gone up to €165 per month - so I just got onto the My Movistar page online and cancelled all the telly and knocked back the 600mb fibre to 100mb (we only got 100 anyway and that is heaps fast enough) - it is now €50 per month for 100mb fibre, 2 mobiles and a fixed line. I'm happy with that.

Their introductory deals are good, because it is really easy to change them online when they run out.


----------



## RagnBowman (Jul 23, 2019)

Simply Simon said:


> We went into the Movistar shop in Denia and signed up. We needed our NIE (of course), passport and just the bank account details. We got a discounted package with fibre optic, 2 mobile sims, all the TV, Football and stuff to start with for €80 a month for 4 months, it has recently gone up to €165 per month - so I just got onto the My Movistar page online and cancelled all the telly and knocked back the 600mb fibre to 100mb (we only got 100 anyway and that is heaps fast enough) - it is now €50 per month for 100mb fibre, 2 mobiles and a fixed line. I'm happy with that.
> 
> Their introductory deals are good, because it is really easy to change them online when they run out.


So exactly where in Mi Movistar area does it allow you to cancel stuff and sign up for new services. I ask as there is nothing like that in mine and have always ended up having to go in store? Thank you. Mine just has the following options none of which leads to anywhere that you can change contract etc....the only options available are below


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

RagnBowman said:


> So exactly where in Mi Movistar area does it allow you to cancel stuff and sign up for new services. I ask as there is nothing like that in mine and have always ended up having to go in store? Thank you. Mine just has the following options none of which leads to anywhere that you can change contract etc....the only options available are below
> 
> View attachment 90794


OK, it's hidden away, there is nothing under 'My products'. Using Chrome with 'translate' on, because I don't do good enough Spanish yet, I went to 'Store' at the top, then selected 'Change My rate' - and there were all the offers available with how much less (or more) it would cost, I just clicked on the one I wanted and it asked me if I wanted to cancel my old contract and Bob was indeed my uncle.


----------



## RagnBowman (Jul 23, 2019)

Simply Simon said:


> OK, it's hidden away, there is nothing under 'My products'. Using Chrome with 'translate' on, because I don't do good enough Spanish yet, I went to 'Store' at the top, then selected 'Change My rate' - and there were all the offers available with how much less (or more) it would cost, I just clicked on the one I wanted and it asked me if I wanted to cancel my old contract and Bob was indeed my uncle.


Thank you, as you have now cancelled your TV part what do you have to do with the Set Top Movistar box they have supplied you with. What instructions does it give regarding this?


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

RagnBowman said:


> Thank you, as you have now cancelled your TV part what do you have to do with the Set Top Movistar box they have supplied you with. What instructions does it give regarding this?


None, I guess I just keep it so if I want to add TV in the future I just flick the switch on the My Movistar page. They obviously want me to have some telly in the future so they can make loads-a-money.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Simply Simon said:


> None, I guess I just keep it so if I want to add TV in the future I just flick the switch on the My Movistar page. They obviously want me to have some telly in the future so they can make loads-a-money.


Don't count on being able to keep it! We just changed from Orange to Movistar for internet. While we weren't given any instructions at all about returning the Orange router, a Google search indicated that we had 30 days to turn the router in at an Orange shop. Otherwise we would be charged 150€ and the router would be ours. We asked at an Orange shop and they said this was true. What a racket! Forced purchase of a useless router! 

So if I were you I'd head to the nearest Movistar shop ASAP and ask about returning your TV box. Absolutely don't assume it's yours to keep!


----------



## Simply Simon (Jan 18, 2019)

kalohi said:


> Don't count on being able to keep it! We just changed from Orange to Movistar for internet. While we weren't given any instructions at all about returning the Orange router, a Google search indicated that we had 30 days to turn the router in at an Orange shop. Otherwise we would be charged 150€ and the router would be ours. We asked at an Orange shop and they said this was true. What a racket! Forced purchase of a useless router!
> 
> So if I were you I'd head to the nearest Movistar shop ASAP and ask about returning your TV box. Absolutely don't assume it's yours to keep!


Thanks but I haven't changed supplier, just the contract - and the contract still includes the basic TV and 'programs on demand' (pay per view), so I won't be heading anywhere or returning the box.


----------



## MataMata (Nov 30, 2008)

kalohi said:


> Google search indicated that we had 30 days to turn the router in at an Orange shop. Otherwise we would be charged 150€ and the router would be ours. We asked at an Orange shop and they said this was true.


Unquestionably that would have been in the T&C's somewhere and is pretty much standard practice with just about every ISP with only the cost in variance, it's certainly been the case with every one I've been with and that includes Orange, albeit that was when living in France.


----------



## drievaj (Feb 10, 2019)

vincent1888 said:


> i live in the old town in javea on the costa blanca and still find it impossible to get fibre optic. we cant use our phones and the tv at the same time!! haha


We're coming in Sept. Probably down in the Arenal. Wondering if the internet is any better yet? Hubby will be working via internet. If internet sucks, we'll be on a plane home. : (


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

drievaj said:


> We're coming in Sept. Probably down in the Arenal. Wondering if the internet is any better yet? Hubby will be working via internet. If internet sucks, we'll be on a plane home. : (


I now have fibre in the 'old town', although it wasn't available two years ago when I moved in. Until then I used ADSL which was just about enough for Skype & Netflix - but not both at the same time!

It's gradually being installed throughout the populated areas - not so much in the urbs in the surrounding hills. 

Before signing a rental agreement, check out what is available at that address for yourself - don't rely on what the agent tells you.


----------



## fortrose52 (Nov 29, 2018)

Was with axartel but it changed to FibrePlus. Signed up in their office no bother


----------

